# Tank water is not level? Please help



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

My tank water line is not level It is a little bit off on one side so one side is higher and the other side is lower. I guess the problem is cause from the diy home depot 4 by 2 wooden stand. The stand also have a piece of flat wood on top. I worry about if this going be dangerous?


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

This was my biggest fear when I built my last stand. 

No matter how level the stand is, if its going in a basement with concrete floor or any area for that matter the stand has to be manually leveled. 

Mine was set up in the basement and of course everything angles to the floor drain. I had to level my stand by almost 1/2" on the one side. I than went and bought some cork and glued that to topside of the stand so the tank had something "soft" to rest on. Took me filling and draining the tank a couple times to get it as close to level as I could.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Assuming the stand is built properly and level it will be your floor that isn't level. Try shimming it up if you can using a level to help you check.

When I built my stand I used kithen cabinet legs that were adjustable so I could dial each one up/down to account for an uneven floor😊


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Shim the stand and use white styrofoam between the tank and stand


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

carl said:


> Shim the stand and use white styrofoam between the tank and stand


I am living in a condo. I tried to put something underneath the stand on the lower to make it even but no matter how thick i put it is still not level. What kind of shim? Those from the home depot or those one for the rimless tank from the LFS?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

andy said:


> carl said:
> 
> 
> > Shim the stand and use white styrofoam between the tank and stand
> ...


The shims from Home Depot are fine, just make sure the tank is level and then also use white styrofoam


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

carl said:


> Shim the stand and use white styrofoam between the tank and stand


I already have a piece of flat wood on top. Here is the picture

So if I shim the tank with form then it will fix the problem?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Use the shims between the floor and the stand to level the stand and use white styrofoam between the tank and the stand to lower. the possible stress on the tank


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

How big is the tank?


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

carl said:


> Use the shims between the floor and the stand to level the stand and use white styrofoam between the tank and the stand to lower. the possible stress on the tank


Should I just cut the shims and place it under the lower side or need to place under both side?

Here is the picture of the leg of the stand only four legs touching the floor.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

planter said:


> How big is the tank?


It is a 53 gallon with 46lbs live rock and 40lbs live sand and also a aquaclear 110 hang on filter. Right now the water line was filled up high because I dont want water splashing from the aquaclear 110


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

But does it going be any danger right now?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I've always used shims myself when I needed to level a tank. If the top of the stand is level and flat you can use yoga mat between the tank and stand top. It may not protect as well as styrofoam but it looks better IMO and if it's level and flat the tank won't bow or twist much if at all. That's what I currently use on my 50 gallon rimless. It's cheap and you can cut to fit easily. You can also double or triple up.the layers if you feel the need to do so. Just grab the stuff at the dollar store. I think it's about 1/4 or 3/8 thick I can't remember.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I just noticed your post with the leg. I assumed your stand had a flat bottom. I suppose you could shim the leg on the low side but I've never tried it myself. Was the tank wobbling on the stand when it was empty?


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

planter said:


> I just noticed your post with the leg. I assumed your stand had a flat bottom. I suppose you could shim the leg on the low side but I've never tried it myself. Was the tank wobbling on the stand when it was empty?


I am sure The tank no but as I remember the stand did wobbling when the tank is empty. I could be wrong about the stand because i cant really remember is it wobbling or not.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

planter said:


> I've always used shims myself when I needed to level a tank. If the top of the stand is level and flat you can use yoga mat between the tank and stand top. It may not protect as well as styrofoam but it looks better IMO and if it's level and flat the tank won't bow or twist much if at all. That's what I currently use on my 50 gallon rimless. It's cheap and you can cut to fit easily. You can also double or triple up.the layers if you feel the need to do so. Just grab the stuff at the dollar store. I think it's about 1/4 or 3/8 thick I can't remember.


Yes the top of my stand id flat because it have a flat piece of on top.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I am worry about if the tank going to collapse


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

If your worried about it then I would empty the tank and check if the stand is level and stable then place something between the tank and stand to soften the surface between the two. You don't want to try to level the tank/stand when the tank is full. It could break or slide off the stand. 

No matter what anyone says if your gut feeling is that something is wrong take the time to fix it properly. You live in a condo you have to think about your neighbors property as well as yours. Better safe than sorry. If you don't have live stock in the tank now would be the time to put your mind at ease.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

andy said:


> carl said:
> 
> 
> > Use the shims between the floor and the stand to level the stand and use white styrofoam between the tank and the stand to lower. the possible stress on the tank
> ...


Put the shims under the legs so the stand doesn't wobble. I can do it for $55 plus materials, I would drain the tank, shim it and put the styrofoam and put the water back in and then you can cover the styrofoam with black pvc tape


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

carl said:


> Put the shims under the legs so the stand doesn't wobble. I can do it for $55 plus materials, I would drain the tank, shim it and put the styrofoam and put the water back in and then you can cover the styrofoam with black pvc tape


I can do that myself but I have to shim it and also put styrofoam underneath? Isnt styroform can shim it already?


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

planter said:


> If your worried about it then I would empty the tank and check if the stand is level and stable then place something between the tank and stand to soften the surface between the two. You don't want to try to level the tank/stand when the tank is full. It could break or slide off the stand.
> 
> No matter what anyone says if your gut feeling is that something is wrong take the time to fix it properly. You live in a condo you have to think about your neighbors property as well as yours. Better safe than sorry. If you don't have live stock in the tank now would be the time to put your mind at ease.


Do I need to shim both side of the stand i mean all the legs because only four legs are touching the floor? I did tried shim only the lower side but no matter how hard I try and how thick I shim the water is still not level.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Are you using a level? You may need to shim more then one leg.


----------



## Reef keeper (Nov 22, 2014)

I would drain that tank RIGHT NOW. Move those supporting cross braces down so that they are level and touching the floor. Although the tank isn't very big, it will still be almost 1000 lbs by the time it's all said and done. 


Right now, that entire load is supported on 4 legs, and 2 screws per leg holding it. 

You might want to strengthen that stand up a whole lot. If it's wobbly, you will inevitabley have a major issue. Maybe not today and maybe not tomorrow. But it will come. 

I have over 200 screws in my stand for my 220.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

planter said:


> Are you using a level? You may need to shim more then one leg.


I did using a level to check but I just only shim two legs and i never try shim the other two because I thought only two are off balance.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I have 6 screws on each legs and metal bracket with 8 screws holding on each corner.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

More picture


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't know what else to say bud. You are worried about the tank failing, you know it's not level..... I've never seen a stand, table, anything piece of furniture for that matter that could not be levelled if it's built right. The frame might moving if it was level without a tank....

I live in a condo in would hate to think that your aquarium setup that way could be above me. 

I spent quite a bit of time making sure my tank was level and flat. It's something you need to do once well and you never need to do again. Even if it takes hours or days.

I would hate to live in fear of my tank one day failing because of something I did or could have done. It can take me several days to setup a tank. I take my time and make sure things like this are addressed before I start running it. I do that so I can worry about the other things I can't control or stop in life.

That's just me. 

Take the tank off and check the stand. A few more screws won't hurt either. Reef keeper had a great suggestion regarding the cross braces. If they make contact with the floor it would make the stand more stable and it will also be easier to level with shims. 

Then check if it's level and use something between the tank and stand as already mentioned by several folks. Then check if it's level once the stand and tank are together. Then partially fill with water and use the water level of confirm if you need to adjust something. I'm sure others do it different but that's what works for me.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes i gonna shim it asap. I feel so dangours from it.

Thank you very much for the advise guys


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Forget shimming ... You need to properly rebuild that stand. It's just an accident waiting to happen IMO.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey guys I just found out the problem is not from the stand it is actually from the floor. I just check the level of the floor and it is not balance just like the tank. My floor in my condo is lemonade hardwood and some of them are not in good shape and even blow up already. I never think of the problem is from the floor so i never check until now. I even level a lot of area of the floor in my condo and a lot is not level. I can post some pics tmr and let you guys see it. So can I just shim underneath the stand on the uneven side ( the side that is lower)?


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

This video explains the process very well. Follow what Joey does in the video and you should be fine.

He also explains how Styrofoam helps, but is not to be used for levelling.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

andy said:


> carl said:
> 
> 
> > Put the shims under the legs so the stand doesn't wobble. I can do it for $55 plus materials, I would drain the tank, shim it and put the styrofoam and put the water back in and then you can cover the styrofoam with black pvc tape
> ...


You have to do both, shim the stand and put white styrofoam under the tank


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Here is the pics of I leveling the floor


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

carl said:


> You have to do both, shim the stand and put white styrofoam under the tank


Yes I have the pink styrofoam from home depot already. My dad told me to use these to shim the tank he said shim two of these underneath the uneven legs.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

andy said:


> carl said:
> 
> 
> > You have to do both, shim the stand and put white styrofoam under the tank
> ...


Do not use pink styrofoam it is too solid, white styrofoam has enough give to save your tank. If you use the pink and your tank leaks, I charge $75/ hr plus materials to repair tanks


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

carl said:


> Do not use pink styrofoam it is too solid, white styrofoam has enough give to save your tank. If you use the pink and your tank leaks, I charge $75/ hr plus materials to repair tanks


OK I gonna look for some white styrofoam. Actually can I use those leveling mat that is for those rimless tank? looks better lol.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Here is the pics of the leveling on the tank.

pic 1 is the middle, #2 is the left front corner (the worse corner), #3 is the right front corner, #4 is the side from the right and #5 is side from the left (a very little bit off).

I noticed the problem is should be from the left.


----------

